# Getting the "Self Employment visa" in Germany



## SheerWanderlust (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello all,

I will be applying for the "Self Employment visa" in a few months when I arrive in Germany. However, I do not plan on staying there for the full duration of the visa.

Does any one know if its possible to apply for this visa if you state your address is at a hostel? or maybe a short term flat lease?

Thanks!


----------



## TOMPAT (Mar 23, 2013)

In Germany it is mandatory to get registered at the Townhall of the City you are staying - IF you are planning to get a selfimployed Visa... I guess an adresse of a short term flat lease would be fine as long as you can get mail sent there...


----------

